# 1939 Motorbike?



## biker (May 20, 2013)

Found this local for sale. They say its a Hibbard DeLuxe 1939 Motorbike. Tank looks good. Is that a Lobdell seat on there? I don't think thats standard on this bike. Has a bolt on speedo not builtin to the crossbar. Whats a good price to pay for this?


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 20, 2013)

I saw that in Illinois like I told the guy that was going to buy it. the asking price is more than fair 3000. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 20, 2013)

And it looks to be a 36 non Gilled tank and a straight down tube. That horizontal spring seat is worth some $$$ alone 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 20, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> And it looks to be a 36 non Gilled tank and a straight down tube. That horizontal spring seat is worth some $$$ alone
> 
> 
> Vintage2wheel
> ...




I think there is one on Ebay right now... 35?... Going fer 2800.. And I think its in better shape..


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 20, 2013)

fatbar said:


> I think there is one on Ebay right now... 35?... Going fer 2800.. And I think its in better shape..




I dint see it does it have the 6 hole or aero rack. Motorbike or cycle plane 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 20, 2013)

*Ebay*



vintage2wheel said:


> I dint see it does it have the 6 hole or aero rack. Motorbike or cycle plane
> 
> 
> Vintage2wheel
> ...




Aero rack but repop


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 20, 2013)

Gotcha I saw that one yes. Thanks mike 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 20, 2013)

Red MB 1936
Black MB 1935


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 20, 2013)

Very nice bike and find!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 20, 2013)

ronbug said:


> Found this local for sale. They say its a Hibbard DeLuxe 1939 Motorbike. Tank looks good. Is that a Lobdell seat on there? I don't think thats standard on this bike. Has a bolt on speedo not builtin to the crossbar. Whats a good price to pay for this?




I am a little confused with the references on this thread, but I will say this bike pictured is a great deal at 3K...so great that I searched CL to learn more to no avail.
So what if the front basket is a little beat up...
Chris


----------



## fordsnake (May 20, 2013)

What's really cool about this bike, it's a Hibbard! Schwinn was a jobber for Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Company for several years.


----------

